# Everyday Mathematic Apps



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

9 of them are free till Saturday, my son's school posted on fb so I thought I would share


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you for the tip! My two youngest girls just ordered refurb Touches with their own money last night. I'll grab some for them.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------

